# Bolt Pattern



## jliporace (Nov 19, 2002)

I was wondering what the bolt pattern is for my '02 Spec-V... Can anyone fit 235's on my stock 17" rims?


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Bolt pattern is 4X100

235's May rub at full lock (The whell turned all the way to one side or the other), but I am not totally sure. If the will in fact fit 235/40-17 will probably work best.


----------



## jliporace (Nov 19, 2002)

So do you recommend to not put 235/45/17's on there? Have you heard of anyone putting the 235's on?


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Don't quote me on this, but I am pretty sure the tire will leak like crazy if you move up that far. You can't exceed the recommended tire. If you want that 235 tire, you have to buy a new rim.


----------



## jliporace (Nov 19, 2002)

Yeah i'm definately not looking to get new rims, just yet...the 235s were free tires...so i thought that if i could upgrade to those i would...do you recommend anyone else i could ask about this?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cburwell said:


> *Bolt pattern is 4X100
> 
> 235's May rub at full lock (The whell turned all the way to one side or the other), but I am not totally sure. If the will in fact fit 235/40-17 will probably work best. *


Smoke much?

ALL B15s are 4x114.3!!!!! DO NOT go out and buy 4x100 wheels, they WILL NOT FIT!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jliporace said:


> *So do you recommend to not put 235/45/17's on there? Have you heard of anyone putting the 235's on? *



235s WILL NOT FIT ON THAT RIM! THEY ARE TOO WIDE!!!

why do you need to go to 235 anyways????????? you Really Do Not need 235s.


----------



## jliporace (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey chill...i was just trying to get some info...i'm not going to put the 235s on there, my brother told me to find out if they would fit on my V, cuz they were coming off his '03 audi, and if they would fit i could have them...and i got the wrong info from someone about the 4x100 earlier on the boards...I don't know much about cars, so i'm trying to learn...and someone corrected me last night that my bolt pattern is 4x114.3...i'm just a girl trying to learn...jeeze


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I got uppity because you posted another thread asking about it! It's pretty much a waste of bandwidth. 

anyways..............what made you choose the Spec V over another car...........say an audi like your brother has? Did you have a lot of choices or were you kind of limited?


----------



## jliporace (Nov 19, 2002)

I wanted something with-in reason...like under $20, and i didn't really know what to get...i was basically relying on my brother to pick a car out for me becuase if i didn't get something he liked then i wouldn't hear the end of it. So i asked him what he thought i should get and at first i was going to get a Mini, but then one day he called me at school and told me to go test drive the V. it just so happened that i had a Nissan dealership, no lie like 1000 yds from my school, so i went and test drove one, fell in love with it and bought it that day. I drove a black one but they had the red one in the showroom and i told them i wanted the red one, cuz i think the red looks hot, and 3 hours later i had a brand new V.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

coolness.

well if you want any aftermarket parts...........................for the best prices, hit up the guy in my sig, and mention me, and he'll hook you up.


----------



## jliporace (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks, i'm not sure what kind of mods i'm going to do to her. I know none at this point in time cuz i'm broke...the only thing i've done is got my windows tinted this summer, and she looks pretty hot now...much better than with no tint!


----------

